# I bought this BEAUTIFUL pigeon at the local flee market!!!! PICTURES!



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

The guy said only 5 bucks!! im so happy i got ?her?

Does anyone have any info on the breed of the bird?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know about the breed, but this is a beautiful bird.
Congratulations.
I would suggest though you keep her isolated from your other birds at least for a couple of weeks to make sure she is healthy.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is a real beauty and I love her expression.

But Reti is right about the isolation. I have had two rescues first begin to show the symptoms of PMV during their isolation.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely bird, but DITTO on the isolation. You will be doing your birds a big favor, and it is the number one rule when buying a new bird.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice bird. looks like a archangel mix or something like that. birds with clean legs and creast are suppose to be good flyers but homing instinct is average.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your new pigeon is beautiful. I liked the third picture best - looks like she has a mohawk haircut!. Ditto too on the isolation. Can't emphasize this enough because although she may look healthy there is always the chance she has something your other pigeons could pick up. Isolate from 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous bird! What information is on the leg band? That might give us some info about the breed.

Terry


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

She is stunning! Congrats on the lucky flea-market-find, FP!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

*the breed is...*

verycuteitis maximus!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*I think its a*

NY flying flights, rehab 1 from Bayonne NJ before and sold it to a beginner.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

does the band on his ankle say anything, perhaps about the original owner?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Reti said:


> I don't know about the breed, but this is a beautiful bird.
> Congratulations.
> I would suggest though you keep her isolated from your other birds at least for a couple of weeks to make sure she is healthy.
> Reti


 I am happy that the new owner is happy. But this is also a situation where all kinds of sickness can be picked up, and I am especially concerned, because no medical protocols of any kind appear to be in force. Forty years ago, you could get away with it, but today, it is asking for big trouble.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

oh its isolated i just put it there to take a picture =) i made a un under loft in the front bottom part of my loft for isolation or anything.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i will look at the band to see more information.. but i doubt it is acurate it has two 00 vertically. wouldnt that mean it was born in the year 2000? the bird looks like it barely reached adult hood?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

hello. i think that ive seen that bird befor on eggbid.com. but i cant quite put my finger on it. im pretty sure that those birds sell for soem good money. if i were you i'd check from time to time to see if any of the pigeons for sal eon there look like urs. i believe i have seen some on there. Good Luck!


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

That really is a pretty bird. i remember that when i was little we used to go to the flea markets and i always used to see these beautiful birds. Last time that i went (couple months ago) i saw some gorgeous doves from the diamond to the mourning and the ringneck dove. They also had some beautiful fantails.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

hello. i now know what this is. its a Polish Murzyn.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Polish /galician*

Hi FLYING PIDGY, You have a very fine bird , it is a POLISH SILVER HIGHFLIER some times called a GALICIAN SILVER HIGHFLIER, it is an very old breed and is rather rare here in the USA. It is listed in the ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON BREEDS on page 659. .GEORGE


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice!  

PINEY


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

I would be going back to the flea market and try to find it a mate!

PINEY


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

oh wow ty! i think i know someone who has alot of them and he sells for 5 dollars each too


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

george simon said:


> Hi FLYING PIDGY, You have a very fine bird , it is a POLISH SILVER HIGHFLIER some times called a GALICIAN SILVER HIGHFLIER, it is an very old breed and is rather rare here in the USA. It is listed in the ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON BREEDS on page 659. .GEORGE


Would it be possible to send a link to the information or quote it so i can read it? i searched both polish silver highflier and galician silver highflier but i couldnt find info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

here is a link that tells you a little about the breed hope it helps  http://www.1pigeonloft.com/Rare/srebrniaks.htm


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> here is a link that tells you a little about the breed hope it helps  http://www.1pigeonloft.com/Rare/srebrniaks.htm


That helped A TON! thank you very much!


----------



## turk (Dec 30, 2006)

*It's a Polish Murzyn. They get posted on eggbid.com.*

High flying bird.


----------



## turk (Dec 30, 2006)

*More pictures*

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1175919247


----------



## Astaria (Feb 22, 2007)

Uh . . . I hate to be argumentative, but I believe that bird is an archangel. I raise archangels, so I recognized it immediately.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HEY! It's a MYSTERY PIJ!! LOL

Whatever breed it is, for sure, a BEAUTY!!  

Best of luck with your new one, Flying Pidgy...


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

It is a nice looking bird,I have raised decent quality archangels and it looks to me like a cross between a tumbler.But it doesnt matter what it is it still looks good.........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Once Again*

I posted on this pigeon earlier its is a very rare pigeon,while the breed was changed in EUROPE and in fact no longer looks like this bird. THIS BIRD IS the old type it is the GALICIAN SILVER HIGHFLIER these birds are still bred in the GOOD OLD USA. One more time if you have the book "ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON BREEDS go to page 659 and you will see a very good picture of this bird. .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Astaria said:


> Uh . . . I hate to be argumentative, but I believe that bird is an archangel. I raise archangels, so I recognized it immediately.


 HI ASTARIA,If you have birds that look like this one then you do not!!! have archangels If you can get the book "ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEONS" go to page 71 and you will see a very good picture of an ARCHANGEL. .GEORGE


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

if anyone lives around Ceres, Ca i might be able to give u the bird if it will have a good home.


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*wow*

*Beautiful bird man. It looks like some breed of Highflier. I am not sure though, I cannot say 4 sure.*


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah its a polish silver high flyer. ... but it doesnt fly so well =p


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

cant have everything with a beautiful bird lol  I have some gorgous flying flights but all they do is fly from roof to roof so you either enjoy them for their beauty or beauty of flight


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i had 6 like that gone now i think its a half breed


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup . . .'ats what I was gonna say. . . .a high flyer, when I was a kid (oh so many moons ago) my brother had a pair that looked exactly the same . . .he called them Russian High Fyers. But that's all the info I can rely on years old memory.


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Russian Highflyer*

Hi, Nice ice color bird. It looks like you have a Crested Russian highlfier. Many highflyers in that color are from Poland and Russia. They are mostly in ice blue color with a Magpie pattern. Hope that helps. ~ Don

www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Aldrich . . .?*

SEÑOR PigeonPeddler . . . How have you been? Let me refresh your memory as to who is writing you. Back in January I bought two pairs of White Morvedt homers from you. Since then I have build a reasonably respectable team of "Release Doves" that so far pay their own way. 

Nice to see you here on PigeonTalk. And thanks for the birds

Abisai


----------



## vasyapersikov (Feb 29, 2008)

I am Russian and imported 8 pairs from there. They are Bukinski or also known as baku! i got them for 50 a bird from there and Russian in the US sell them for 45 a bird. so you are LUCY!! they a acrobatic birds(tumblers) (going up and doing going over tail) back flips 100% opposite as the roller (rolls down and does front flips over the head) they are popular here to those who know good birds!!
if you get a cock for her, you can make some good money!!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*The bird is a Galician Highflier*

They are Ice colored and come crested and non crested. I used to raise them. A fairly rare pigeon and very beautiful indeed.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

One more time it is a POLISH, or sometimes called a GALICIAN, Silver Highflier again I say look on page 659 of the Encyclopedia of Pigeons Breeds. This is an old breed it goes back to about 1800.In POLAND they are known by three different names Serbrniak polski, Sroczka srebrna galicyjska,or Sroczka malopolska. In Czechoslovakia it is known as Stribrnak polsky. .GEORGE


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

What a sweetie pie!
Hope s/he is as healthy as in looks!
Glad s/he has a nice home with you and eventual pals!

I'd go with the breed according to the Encyclopedia as George posted.
LOL George! Thanks for the late-nite chuckle!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*George is right of course*

It's hard to argue with the encyclopedia.

Someone mentioned that they were called Russian Highfliers and that is true also, it just isn't the proper name as they are from Galicia, Poland which was under Russian rule, so the Russians laid claim to them as they did with Bokhara trumpeters, calling them Russian Trumpeters. At any rate, they were sometimes known as Russian Highfliers.

Bill


----------

